# Marbled Betta progression?



## rmarkham

Hi, 

I was doing some reading on marbled betta fish, and saw that you can start out with a "normal" looking fish, and when the gene takes over, you'll have a totally different, totally awesome fish! 

This is where I got this info
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114

Does anyone have a progression of their own they'd like to share? 
Or does anyone have a progression showing color development and change with age, I find this very fascinating. 

Thanks!


----------



## NyaNyanNaa

When I first got my betta, Ghost, he had a pastel body with transparent fins with little blue.

Now his blue is HUGE. His fins are getting longer and red dots have started to appear on his double tails and his beard.


----------



## rmarkham

Awesome! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## NyaNyanNaa

No sadly. I've been trying to get a hold of one though.


----------



## rmarkham

Bummer! Sounds really awesome though. I have geckos and as they get older certain patterns can become more pronounced, dalmatian spots can arise etc.. I had no idea Bettas could do this! 

My first Betta Magikarp has changed a lot, but I assumed that was because he was in rough shape when I got him and his colors finally got to come out. 

When I got him at Petco Jan of this year:









and Now









I'm excited to see if my newest has any changed as he grows


----------



## NyaNyanNaa

Wow! That really is a change. He's beautiful by the way


----------



## rmarkham

Thanks  He's so feisty! He NEVER EVER sits still.. the first few days I had him he just floated at the top of his tank.. and all of a sudden he was the king of the place. The bottom shot is the only full body picture I have of him.. I caught him sleeping at the front of the tank when I turned on the lights in the morning.. I sprinted to get my camera and didn't regret it. My new guy, Mr. Squiggles loves the camera and doesn't mind me taking his picture.


----------



## DragonFish

I've had a few marbles over the years. The change is always so interesting to watch, sometimes in the end they don't look anything like the fish you brought home! xD

My very first marble and third betta ever, Smore:

























Axis, who didn't marble up too drastically but still had a nice little change:

















Ciel's progression:









































The marbles I have currently haven't changed too much on me yet, but Dice has started marbling up a little. I look forward to seeing how he changes.

































The Doctor and Undertaker are my other two marbley boys, but they're fairly new, so no noticeable change as of yet. xD I can't wait to see how they change.
Sorry to kinda....spam your thread with pictures. xD;


----------



## rmarkham

That's awesome! Is there a way to predict if a betta will marble? Are there definite traits that would be present? 

I can't believe the amount of change you had, very cool stuff!


Does this guy have potential?


----------



## DragonFish

Haha, thank you! xD 

Its generally pretty easy to tell if bettas are marbles or not....as you can see in most of my 'before' pictures, marbles generally have little splotches or spots of random color here and there. The 'butterfly' coloring, which you can see a little of in Axis's before picture, also often goes along with marbling.....many will even loose the butterfly as they change. 

However, sometimes you get surprise marbles. I once had a boy that was a nice dark Orchid-ish color with a tad bit of a red wash(Actually.....quite a lot like your HMPK boy there, though Batman was a little darker)who suddenly started marbling on me and turning lighter. xD I freaked out at first thinking there was something wrong with him, he'd never given me any sort of indication that he might be a marble. 

So you can generally tell which ones'll marble and which won't when you pick them up, but really with pet store bettas, not being able to know their genetic background and all, its really totally impossible to say for certain.


----------



## emeraldmaster

Red has a little blue on all of his fins, minus his pectorals. can you tell me if he is a marble? He is my avatar, but here's the pic larger...







Sorry to annoy...


----------



## DragonFish

rmarkham said:


> That's awesome! Is there a way to predict if a betta will marble? Are there definite traits that would be present?
> 
> I can't believe the amount of change you had, very cool stuff!
> 
> 
> Does this guy have potential?


Hmm.....I'd say no on the marble with this guy. He looks like hes from a Cambodian spawn, just a pastel Bi-color though. He may end up surprising you of course, but I'd say is highly unlikely he'll marble. 
Hes adorable though. xD I have a soft spot for CTs. <3



emeraldmaster said:


> Red has a little blue on all of his fins, minus his pectorals. can you tell me if he is a marble? He is my avatar, but here's the pic larger...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to annoy...


Not at all. ^-^
first of all hes a lovely little guy, gotta love those reds! xD But I'd also say its highly unlikely he'll marble. The blue looks like just a touch of iridescence.


----------



## rmarkham

Whew! I'm actually glad because I was just watching him swim around and I really love his colors now! I'm glad that he's settled in to his new home and swims around more. 
I wish I didn't make the fatal error of feeding blood worms before real food... I'm going to fast him, and start him on only NLS pellets.. He's quite spunky.


----------



## DragonFish

Hes very cute, got some neat coloration going on there. Hes like....peach colored. xD Fantastic pictures by the way too.

Haha, Oooooh yeah....I've done that a couple of times with new guys. Can be such a pain to get them back on actual pellets, especially if they're the picky sort. xP


----------



## rmarkham

I'm going to offer them tomorrow when I get home..and only offer them until he eats.. I'll soak them in garlic too..

Yeah, I love him! I just lost a new betta who decided to jump out his tank... so I went out and got a new guy, and my co worker said I should get a peach one because they are pretty, and he was pretty close to peach and gave me the puppy dog eyes 

He's very photogenic, so I didn't have to do much work  I liked how the sunlight hit him at the right angle and made him glow.


----------



## registereduser

here is mine, his fins colored but not his body, well, his head got reddish. Is that still considered marble?

in the before picture the black on tail is just the heater behind him, all fins were opaque:









in the after picture all kinds of blood red color appeared:


----------



## NyaNyanNaa

As DragonFish said, you get surprise marbles. Ghost was one of those since when I first got him as I told you he was a pastel, transparent white little skinny fishy. ;P 

But after a few days of being in his tank, his colors started to show up a lot more.


----------



## DragonFish

Good luck! Hopefully your guy isn't as picky as my Legolas.....took me two weeks to get that little bugger to eat his pellets. ;P THEN he tried to turn himself into a PK.....sigh....

Awww, I'm sorry for your loss. D: At least you have this lovely little guy now though. <3

Ahhh, I love it when I get guy or gal whos photogenic! xD I'm kinda a bit of a photography nut, I LOVE taking pictures and since my fish are right there in my room with me they generally become my most common subjects....xD I love it when I go to take pictures and they pose for me. <3

Ooooo, very nice registereducer! Very neat change on him! xD
I've also find pale/white/opaque bettas often turn into marbles pretty often, actually. Not sure what it is, but the gene seems to wiggle its way in there somehow. xD


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

I have one that was white when I got him w. two black dots by his lips. Now he has black splotchyness all over his body. Waiting to see if his fins go too.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

rmarkham said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was doing some reading on marbled betta fish, and saw that you can start out with a "normal" looking fish, and when the gene takes over, you'll have a totally different, totally awesome fish!
> 
> This is where I got this info
> http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114
> 
> Does anyone have a progression of their own they'd like to share?
> Or does anyone have a progression showing color development and change with age, I find this very fascinating.
> 
> Thanks!


*i will definetely be follwing this thread! I just got a BABY (HES UNDER AN INCH) HMDT and he is completely cellophane except these big black beady eyes lol. He has his own thread. He is already shwoing signs of iridescense and blue, so i know he will marble ^^ great thread!*


----------



## homegrown terror

TARDIS is a blue/black marble with black/clear fins, and lately he's started getting some red in the clear portion of his dorsal. i was worried at first thinking he was bleeding into the membranes, but it's definitely coming in as a solid red color mass, not streaks like you'd expect with bloody fins.


----------



## rmarkham

How exciting! I look forward to progress pictures!!!


----------



## Laki

Aw marbles  I like watching peoples progressive fish. Also, that red on the first page like blinded me. Holy crap!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

rmarkham said:


> How exciting! I look forward to progress pictures!!!


Thanks!


----------



## purplemuffin

I don't know if this is so much marbling as just a healthy betta getting brighter colors but this is the change my girl has gone through.


----------



## rmarkham

I love her black eyes


----------



## Gen2387

Marbles can surprise you so much... sometimes you wouldn't even know they are marble. My Winchester was a cellophane when I bought him, absolutly no color and I've had him for about 10 months now and he has very recently started to have blue on his body which was entirely pink. So now he has a small blue spot on his body and his tail has a couple of blue and black rays but he's recently also started to tail bite so he bit that part off. Silly Winchester... Anyway, can't wait to see what happens in the next month.


----------



## twinjupiter

I have two marble girls! 
Echo before:
















Echo now:

















Celeste before:

















Celeste now:


----------



## registereduser

twinjupiter where did you find those 2 beauties????:nicefish:


----------



## Alcemistnv

I don't have a beginning picture, but my Bubs is a marble.


He's actually changing now into a deep blue/ green color.









Here is a recent image


----------



## twinjupiter

registereduser said:


> twinjupiter where did you find those 2 beauties????:nicefish:


Echo came from a Petsmart and she was probably the ugliest fish I'd seen. I felt so bad for her that I had to take her home. 

Celeste came from aquabid along with her sister, Peridot. They were my very first aquabid fish. Unfortunately, Peridot did not survive.
The seller was M1247m, and here is the archived auction. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1333857605


----------



## littlebetalover

a color changing betta. What will they think of next?


----------



## tanseattle

*Before vs. Now*

Before: red, white, and blue











Now: Red, white, and blue but way darker.


----------



## rmarkham

That's so drastic! I'd expect it go go the other way around, but still very pretty!


----------



## VanBoy

Wow Tanseattle! He wasn't the fish you were expecting, huh. I'd prefer him before he marbled but wow. Look at him. He look so cool now.


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Vanboy, yes, when I got him last month, he still 80% looks like the picture. Then he keeps on changing... He is now 5 months. I think he stops changing color now.

I like him when he was lighter. But I am sure I can get his babies look like him. I have a right female for me that will give me red, white, and blue marble.

Tan


----------



## VanBoy

Tan, you should start a tread in the spawn log section if you do breed him. I want to see how his babies turn out.


----------



## tanseattle

Dear Vanboy, I will. I have some good female to go with him. I will post picture of the female here soon.

Tan


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Is Tiersias marbling? He's starting to get a little yellow underneath his chin and I'm really worried that it's from disease since he just got over a bout of velvet, and had a gash in his side from getting stuck in a flower pot , plus, he recently got another gash when he jumped out of his cup as I was cleaning his tank and down the drain, but it's healing well  
Before:
















As you can see, his chin is definitely darker than now. 
NOW: 
















I think it may be from stress? I just want to make sure it's nothing serious X]


----------



## xShainax

Wintergreen Before and after


----------



## lelei

Wow, some of these transformations of color are amazing..I love the change, some have changed so drastically, hard to beleive they are the same fish. Beautiful Marbles..I don't have a marble, but a couple of my fish just got much more colorful, after a few short months, and brighter, with the colors they currently have


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Beautiful bettas everyone! Such drastic changes!


After bringing baby HMDT Casper home, in just a week he colored up SO MUCH!!!
(*He;s my avi, and also in my albums *

His fins have these really beautiful almost moonlight colored tint to them, and hes picking up on alot of blues and reds. 

*He will DEFINETELY marble*


----------



## SpunkyRainbow

Could someone tell me please by looking in my album if my fish Spunky is marbling or not please?


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha, so I've had Callisto for 2 weeks tomorrow. I started seeing color changes within hours, and rather significant changes within 48 hours. Right now, he looks like a completely different fish than he did when I picked him up.

Here he is about 24 hours after coming home:









Here he is about 3 days in:









Here he is at the beginning of this week:









And one from yesterday:









I was really surprised at how much a fish could change in such a short time! I'm excited to see what he'll do next!


----------



## Fenghuang

This is my new boy (well, I got him back in October, but still newest):


----------



## Fenghuang

And this is Clarence. He looks totally different from when I got him back in August(?).

When I first got him:


During:




(He didn't like his full tail, apparently, so he "fixed it.")


Now (He is a much more intense red in person than the cell pic shows):


----------



## LadyNightraven

Picture #1 is Yurei the night I got him (Sept. 20)
Picture #2 is Yurei two months later (Nov. 24)
I just realized I really need to take some new pictures of him because I'm pretty sure his blue has spread out a bit more since I took the second picture.


----------



## TheBlur

I have a fancy dragonscale marble named Opal 
He started off with salmon/white fins and a white/lavender spotted body.

Now he's deep purply blue with orange fins and some white flecks. I think he may be heading back to white soon too!
Day 1:









Currentish (bad phone quality, his colors are a lot richer in person):


----------



## redheadlja

I absolutely love this thread! Everyone's bettas are so beautiful! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Csimpso

I think onyx may be marbling. Does anyone know how to upload a picture from an iPad so I can get some opinions on before and after pictures ?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This was a previous female I had who had one of the coolest colour changes of any of the marble bettas I have owned. 









This is what she looked like when I got her









This is what she turned into









She was the one on the right at an even later date


----------



## Mewplant

:shock: :-D oh my goodness i love this!!! they're allll so exciting and beautiful in their own ways!

I got a mostly "white" betta as a second when i saw my first starting to change colors (its so exciting). I expected it to change into something light like yellow or slight blue but i just got back from a vacation and he had black on him!! I freaked out because I thought it was like fin rot (most paranoid betta owner ever haha) but seeing this, i guess hes just changing!!! not sure if it's going to be marbling but I am reassured and excited by this thread!! everyone's is soooo beautiful!!

...actually if he looks diseased, please let me know somebody ;u;


----------



## Greenapp1es

^Looks like marbling to me! Especially with his body getting darker as well. Will be interesting to see how he turns out!


----------



## BlueLacee

Stunning. I love seeing all the transformations.


----------



## rubbie5837

How can you tell in the beginning if your betta is marbled or sick? My Rubbie, is a deep red when I got him a few days ago. Now his scales have an iridescent blue and his fins are getting the same blue color to them. He is also getting paler orange around his head. The first pic is the day I got him and the second is just a sec ago. The blue is just on the very edges of his tail. Sorry for the pic. He is a ham and wanted to show off to the camera. 😊


----------



## TripleChrome

I have some before pics on an album on my profile, and here is Shimmer as of today. She has a lot more blue spots than when I got her.


----------



## TripleChrome

And I was also wondering I would Buddy be considered a marble? If he isn't, I like his colors the way he is now, too. (Sorry for the falling snow. I edited it and lost the original picture after accidentally deleting it.)


----------



## Crossroads

I have a love affair with marbles.
I have three as well as one who passed away.

Kyprinos(SIP bud)
First day home








Shortly after:








One Month Ago










Loukianos
First day Home:








Most Recent (1 month ago)








Aristodemos
First day home:








Latest pictures (one month ago)









Candy Cain "Cain" (no pictures as of yet. He's new and has not yet held still long enough for a good shot. I will add him to this thread later.)


----------



## Schmoo

I have a thread going for my dragonscale HMPK that's marbling. :3 Grievous was a red dragonscale, but now he's turning a dark blue. It's fascinating to watch!


----------



## shooter

I find this thread fascinating since I just got a boy from Thailand yesterday and he already looks like a completely different fish than his aquabid auction photo. At first I thought I was sent the wrong fish, but upon closer inspection could see that his distinct markings are identical to his auction photo.

His auction photo:









And his photo today (I just received him yesterday):


----------



## Fenghuang

My marble that marbled the most (SIP)

Before 









After


EDIT: Added Viserion

Before


After (Not the best picture, but tank change today)


----------



## Greenapp1es

.....is it just me, or did your second fish's dorsal fin get longer? I can imagine the tail shortness as being potentially tail-biting, but the anal fin looks to have doubled in width? Did he change tail types?


----------



## Fenghuang

Whoopsie. No! That was another fish. Photobucket glitches sometimes and links to another picture in the album. All better now lol.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Haha! I was wondering what kind of magical marble you had there! Quite a change on him nonetheless though! LOL


----------



## Fenghuang

Lol, that really would be a first!

Actually, that sounds a bit terrifying. I would have so many trust issues with my fish. xD


----------



## cousiniguana

Is there a difference between dalmatian markings and marble?


----------



## summersea

Here is my newest boy, Teal'c (pronounced teal- kuh). When I got him in his cup I thought he was just a while/opaque HM boy but it was hard to tell as he was in blue PetsMart water. When he was acclimated to his new 5g tank I noticed he had some light color on his body. I wondered if he would marble and sure enough he did!

Top photo is from when I got him 2 weeks ago and bottom pick is him yesterday! His color progression seems to be slowing down so it will be interesting to see if he fills in fully with color!


----------



## Netti

I'll add our Malcolm to the mix. Here he is new:


----------



## Netti

A few days later:


----------



## Netti

A month later:


----------



## Netti

Two months later:


----------



## Netti

And 9 months later (end December 2014):


----------



## LogisMomma

I know this is an older post but it seems to be the best page regarding marble betta. I've had betta fish in the past, but stayed away after receiving two with velvet from the pet store (tried to save but it was no good). Now that my son is a little older I thought a betta would be a fun pet for him to "help" momma with (aka watch momma take care of lol) I've had him for about 5 weeks now and the passed week he has started getting white spots. I ended up finding out about marbling, and am thinking this is what is going on. I was hoping to get your opinion. And if it's not any idea what it could be? Thanks


----------



## rubbie5837

It's possible, but it could also be that he's coloring up. My first betta started getting white or pearl iridescent scales over his red. As long as it doesn't look like ick, then he is probably just coloring up. I found out the difference between marbled and just coloring up after I rescued my Picasso. He drastically changes colors on about a weekly basis or less. At first his fins were clear with a burgundy spot here and there and a dark black body with green irridecence. Then after about a week, his fins were black and green with red stripes. And this week, he has decided that he wants to go with the burgundy fins with black butterfly pattern. He is a different looking fish every time I look at him. So that's my experience with the difference.


----------



## LogisMomma

thanks! i don't believe it's ick (I even sent the photo to a friend who's a biologist and he said it defiantly wasn't ick) i'm interested to see, I've never really had a betta change colors on me-just become more vibrant, didn't even know it was possible ha. so this one should be interesting for us. thanks


----------



## rubbie5837

Np. Yeah I am very interested to see how my Picasso ends up. I believe my other guy, Brady, might be a marble as well because he is starting to get more blotches of red on his blue body and the red is bleeding into his white butterfly bands and starting to get blue specks on his fins. But he hasn't drastically changed in the 2 weeks that I've had him. But you never know for sure with pet store bettas.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I have at least 2 marbles (my other two males I'm not sure if they have the marble gene yet). The more drastic changer is Xerxes my plakat from Thailand....
Seller photo (april 2014)









Day after I got him (May 2014)









Sept 2014









Feb 2015









And Alastor, very subtle change but the red is bleeding (haha) out more into his fins. His scales are white but the light and where he is in relation to it makes him look more pink :/
small photo oct 2014, larger feb 2015











Not my fish, but here's a major changer, [Waldo]!


----------



## Mewplant

wow i love the yellow and blue colors on xerxes! I always wanted a fish with those colors, they seem hard to findd but looks so exotic after the change, like some mystic river creature  seriously love all the changes that bettas go through!

i posted earlier, but im a noob so i dont know if there's a way to edit, but my fish lector progressed a LOT since so updating! he seemed to have cerulean glimmers as a wee lad but who knew! I like to think he was inspired by henry my first fish and his tankmate 

~early December? (named him lector for that mouth keke, hannibal lector...)









mid-December









now, about two or so months in









it kind of looks like the first part of his body, the pink, is encased into the second part of his body, the blue. Okay I think I've been staring too much


----------



## Mewplant

wow i fail lol, here are the progression photos....is there a way to edit entries ouo;..

Jan 1 '15









Jan 6 '15 (five days !)









Feb 1 (he really likes to play with the pea chunk before eating it lolol)









wish i ordered and posted correctly in one go, ha. anyways, enjoy!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Mewplant said:


> wow i love the yellow and blue colors on xerxes! I always wanted a fish with those colors, they seem hard to findd but looks so exotic after the change, like some mystic river creature  seriously love all the changes that bettas go through!
> 
> i posted earlier, but im a noob so i dont know if there's a way to edit,



Thank you. Mustard bettas are getting more available, I have a harder time finding solid oranges or chocolate bettas. As for editing, sadly this forum only lets you edit your post for the fis 20 or 30 minutes after you post it. After that you can no longer edit.


----------



## Mewplant

Thank you for the help, I figured they were completely ineditable but better than nothing I guess

and orange and chocolate, thats lovely! yes, i'm determined my next fish will be yellow :]


----------



## alvinarana

Finley is my first and only fish.  I've noticed his color changing over the past two months. I was so new to the idea, I freaked out and thought his black marbling was columnaris! Here is a collage I've created, with the change being the red growth in his anal fin.


----------



## Netti

Well, since some more time has passed since the last posted picture there have been more changes in Malcolm. He is turning more blue now:


----------



## Mewplant

haha i freak(ed?) out about hector having the bits of grey near his body coming into the blue too, thought it was that disease lolol

and wow^ very drastic changes, i hope my fish changes again hahah


----------



## Poro

Here's a good example of marble progression (his fins were tattered when he was rescued and first adopted)


----------



## Vireo

Do you guys think my Kaito has a chance of changing? He seems to be a piebald (though I thought he was masked! In his cup his head was a dark grey, now a week later it's fleshy toned). I understand that piebald bettas carry the marble gene?


----------



## Greenapp1es

Vireo said:


> Do you guys think my Kaito has a chance of changing? He seems to be a piebald (though I thought he was masked! In his cup his head was a dark grey, now a week later it's fleshy toned). I understand that piebald bettas carry the marble gene?


Do you have a "before" picture to compare? Without that it's hard to say if he's likely a marble or if he's just been coloring up in his better environment.


----------



## Vireo

Greenapp1es said:


> Do you have a "before" picture to compare? Without that it's hard to say if he's likely a marble or if he's just been coloring up in his better environment.


Here'e the progression since I got him on Sunday.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Yeah - that looks like marbling. Will be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## Vireo

I love him as he is, but it's always fun for a surprise!  

This is why I love fish. haha


----------



## Greenapp1es

And LOL at Alvinarana and Netti! For some reason I missed that you were different posters so I was trying to figure out how Alvin's fish spontaneously stopped being a crowntail in Netti's picture!


----------



## Netti

Ha ha, Greenapp1es, I had to go back and look for myself. I can see how you came to think that, Finley was getting more red in his fins and then there comes Malcolm with all his fins in red! 

There are so many beautiful marbles on this thread, it was a lovely idea to start it, so we all can marvel at them!


----------



## summersea

Back in December I took on a rescue boy from a coworker who had no idea how to properly take care of a betta. I had a thread running in the disease forum with over 100 posts as I slowly nursed him back to health.

A few weeks ago I noticed a red patch around his eye and was so concerned, I thought for sure it was an infection. Thankfully it turns out he is just marbling! I've had several fish go light to dark but never dark to light.

He looks kinda crazy as he progresses but here is Jackson - first when I had just rescued him and was getting ready to bring him home, then after he was healthy and I had just released him in his new planted 2.5g tank, next with his crazy looking eye that made me think he was sick, and finally today as he continues to change colors.

Also as a side note, Jackson has permanent swim bladder damage from the neglect and he has a hard time swimming so he lays a lot. However, other than that, he is perfectly healthy, active, and has a good appetite. I've let his plants overgrow a bit to give him plenty of places to rest near the surface


----------



## Elleth

summersea said:


> He looks kinda crazy as he progresses but here is Jackson - first when I had just rescued him and was getting ready to bring him home, then after he was healthy and I had just released him in his new planted 2.5g tank, next with his crazy looking eye that made me think he was sick, and finally today as he continues to change colors.


He is gorgeous! You've done a wonderful job with him.  I love his marbling.


----------



## summersea

Thanks! He's my special boy! I'm just glad it wasn't an infection. After all he went through I didn't want to have to put him through a other round of antibiotics.


----------



## JHatchett

That is some really wild marbling summersea.


----------



## rubbie5837

*piccaso's changes*

These are from the past 2-3 months that I've had him.


----------



## Keltera

Here is my Fenris! i just got him 2 1/2 weeks ago and I swear he changes everyday! getting darker, adding more shiny blue!

When i bought him


















Three days ago









Today


----------



## BettaBoy11

This is Pi when I got him...


----------



## BettaBoy11

Midway through his transformation:


----------



## BettaBoy11

And now:


----------



## Tree

Maguro has changed quite a bit since I got her from Aquabid.


----------



## micheemak

Wow - I love looking at all these changes. I have a cute little guy currently changing on me, and it's amazing to watch.

Here's Mr. Cellophane (named after the song in the Chicago musical) when I first got him about a month ago, with just one small red spot at the base of his tail.










Here he is today.


----------



## wildmountainthyme

*Ancalagon when I got him:*









*
after a few days:*










*About a month:*










*Now:*


----------



## BettaStarter24

Mewplant said:


> wow i love the yellow and blue colors on xerxes! I always wanted a fish with those colors, they seem hard to findd but looks so exotic after the change, like some mystic river creature  seriously love all the changes that bettas go through!
> 
> i posted earlier, but im a noob so i dont know if there's a way to edit, but my fish lector progressed a LOT since so updating! he seemed to have cerulean glimmers as a wee lad but who knew! I like to think he was inspired by henry my first fish and his tankmate
> 
> ~early December? (named him lector for that mouth keke, hannibal lector...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mid-December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, about two or so months in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it kind of looks like the first part of his body, the pink, is encased into the second part of his body, the blue. Okay I think I've been staring too much


Yeah that happened to me too....

before
View attachment 640146


now
View attachment 640138


----------



## shooter

Bruce went from this:









To this:


----------



## Forcey

I think my baby Qing is in early stages of color progression. Kinda sad to see his white go 








the day i got him (two weeks ago)









his color today..


----------



## AzuryTheKitty

I'd like to thank this thread for calming me down. I bought my Betta fish like a week ago and I noticed that the pinkish scales on him started turning red along with him actually getting the black spots on the fins (I think they're called Wild Spots?). It scared me a bunch but when I saw this thread I feel more relieved that my fish is marbling.


----------



## SunnySideIvy

This was Bucky when I first bought him
View attachment 745794

And this is him a week or so ago
View attachment 745754


Even more impressive is my girlfriend's fish Banner, I thought he was going to stay a beautiful cellophane boy like so,
View attachment 745802

But instead he suddenly became this!
View attachment 745810
View attachment 745818


I have no luck with cellophane fish they all go blue on me!


----------



## Aizui

This is my betta Tofu. Now I'm like great, I have a black fish named Tofu...that makes sense LOL


----------



## fleetfish

Merlin's gone from this - he had a chunk of tail missing, and finrot. I could tell that he'd marble out.










To this:









And as of this moment he's a near solid blue butterfly with more blue coming, it seems. So far he's retained his piebald head, which I love, but if he changes his mind, well. His choice


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Alastor
Oct 2014



Now




Xeres (yes this is the same fish)
Seller Photo (march 2014)


When he first arrived (page stretcher)
http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz61/Purr_Machines/AquaAurora/007-18.jpg

August 2014


March 2016 He's an old man now, has cysts which claimed his left pectoral fin and include a lump above his eyes and under his 'chin'


----------

